# What does 'forum money' do...where does it go?



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

I've often wanted to enter some raffles on here. Sometimes I'm too late. Sometimes I'm just out of money. But given the 'how much would you pay for a one off mega raffle' thread running, I though that I actually don't know where the funds that are raised actually go.

But I would like to know.

The site has a good following.

The site has an acceptable, not in your face everywhere, level of relevant advertising.

There are numerous site sponsors.

Then there are numerous raffles and even events to raise money for the forum.

The impression is that there is a steady stream of revenue into the forum.

I'm relatively familiar with site hosting, design and development and costs that are involved there, but what/anything else?

As someone who is still quite youthful in the forum compared to some of you old buggers







..... I feel I'd like to support the site more as it's a great source of discussion, debate and a wealth of information is here to be learned, but at the same time I like transparency, as any member within a 'club' so to speak.

I invite your information.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Bongo

We have been going for 9 years in June and to have over 9000 members is quite an achievement

For the first 7 years there was virtually no forum income - funded entirely out of my own pocket

We introduced a small number of banner advertisements to help with our growing server running costs and now have our own dedicated - fully managed server

There is a small stream of income that comes in. It covers the running costs and also allows us to sponsor a number of events throughout the year too

We also purchase forum merchandise to give away (eg Coffee Forums UK KeepCups and Cupping Spoons) and for resale

Each year there is a small profit - but we need that (rather than a loss) in order to continue to grow and keep the forum online

There is also quite a lot of time that is invested where there is no return.

I would like to get to the point where those who run the forum can receive a payment, and we can purchase more items that can be sent out to members as forum prizes (not raffles but purely for being members) and also new kit to review and then give away.

You will be pleased to know that we do pay our taxes, and employ an accountant to audit our accounts each year

I hope this gives you the information you seek and shows that we are as transparent as any business can be.

Kind regards

Glenn


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Personally I'm not interested and more to the point I don't think Glenn should be obliged to answer the question in any detail.

The forum is free to use as much as you like, donations are voluntary, entry into any raffle is voluntary as is being an active contributor.

Membership only comes with forum rules and no financial obligations so why should the forum admin have to justify the financing.

Ian


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks Glenn,

That all makes sense, and well done on the forum (overall) and especially trying to run it on your own resources AND for such a long time!



Eyedee said:


> ..... I don't think Glenn should be obliged to answer the question in any detail....... why should the forum admin have to justify the financing.


Hi Ian,

Glenn isn't. But in a commercial world, one within which sites like this often depend on support, especially due to the fact that they do not charge a membership (which is a real bonus Glenn as I think it would put off many 'new' coffee enthusiasts), any interested party will likely ask the same question (normally with a LOT of others to do with site traffic, ad hit rates/clicks etc etc).

So it's in the site's / Glenn's and OUR interests as avid users to be informative as Glenn was above. It may save the next person asking the same questions..

Keep up the good work!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I think it's a reasonable question, i've been a member of quite a few forums down the years but this is the only one with active fundraising/ads/donations.

It is well supported though, tapatalk upgrades implemented quickly, Glenn's always on the case when the forum runs slowly/goes down etc and the running of the forum must take up a chunk of Glenn's time.

As Eyedee says, if you don't want to contribute you don't have to - donating/entering raffles is entirely optional. The general sense of community spirit and bonhomie means a lot of people do like to 'give something back' however


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I believe its a fair question to ask, which Glenn has answered, if you pay for something you should know where it goes.

On the flip side you have to credit Glenn for not turning it into a money making machine by having any annoying ads and sponsors spamming you/the threads with offers which other forums do have...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> I believe its a fair question to ask, which Glenn has answered, if you pay for something you should know where it goes.
> 
> On the flip side you have to credit Glenn for not turning it into a money making machine by having any annoying ads and sponsors spamming you/the threads with offers which other forums do have...


Quite agree. Nothing to hide = nothing to be ashamed of. Happens in other forums all the time.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There have been instances like last year where severs went down and the forum was offline for a significant period of time , remember though costs still accrue at this point, even if people aren't visiting ...

This place is run and is interesting and a fun place to be due to the goodwill and free time of so many people, in so many different ways , some of which people see and some of which people don't ....( I am not referring myself here , this is my hobby, passion , obsession , call it what you will ) .

Question is valid to ask - and to Glenn's credit , the answer if one of clarity and honesty....( as is always the case when Glenn is requested )


----------



## Beanaholic (Feb 2, 2015)

Many thanks Bongo for asking the question, and Glenn for answering. Whilst I don't actually mind if the forum was a purely commercial venture or not, it is nice to know. I am really grateful for the likes of Mrboots2u and all of the others for the time and effort they put in, but remember you do it because you know the situation. Like jeebsy I have been around a bit forum wise. I know of one that virtually bankrupted the guy that started it, and definitely wrecked his marriage, but I have come across others that generated huge (and I mean huge) incomes for the guy that started it - both were coincidentally gardening forums and funnily enough it was the latter that had the 'community spirit' - but I digress.

Incidentally, like magazines, you should claim 9000 members and 300,000 (or whatever) regular readers. I. like so many, have been a regular visitor for some time but never joined because I had nothing interesting to say or contribute - still don't. With mags they always seem to claim ten readers for every copy sold, you could go much higher.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Beanaholic said:


> I am really grateful for the likes of Mrboots2u and all of the others for the time and effort they put in, but remember you do it because you know the situation. .


Im sorry can you clarify what you mean by this ? Clearly the situation is beyond me in this particular instance....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Im sorry can you clarify what you mean by this >


Me too, not quite sure what you are eluding to in this comment, or in fact other comments you have made on other threads.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Someone mentioned forum days in another thread....when's the next one?


----------



## Beanaholic (Feb 2, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> Me too, not quite sure what you are eluding to in this comment, or in fact other comments you have made on other threads.


I'm sorry, I wasn't trying to elude to anything- in fact quite the opposite. I was just trying to say that those that have been on the forum for longer already know that it is run solely for the benefit of the members - all of the members. Those that are new (and in my case foolish), may still be working this out.

i apologise unreservedly for any offence caused, I used names purely for illustrative reasons and I should have known it would be misconstrued.

I will henceforth restrict myself to the threads about coffee where I hope any poorly thought out comments will lead to derision or mirth rather than suspicion or distress.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Someone mentioned forum days in another thread....when's the next one?


It was last week. I took all the proceeds of recent activity and blew it on the 2p machines in Morecambe arcades...I'm sure i sent you all invites


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Someone mentioned forum days in another thread....when's the next one?


There was some talk a while ago about a day based on roasting, anything happening on that one?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Beanaholic said:


> I'm sorry, I wasn't trying to elude to anything- in fact quite the opposite. I was just trying to say that those that have been on the forum for longer already know that it is run solely for the benefit of the members - all of the members. Those that are new (and in my case foolish), may still be working this out.
> 
> i apologise unreservedly for any offence caused, I used names purely for illustrative reasons and I should have known it would be misconstrued.
> 
> I will henceforth restrict myself to the threads about coffee where I hope any poorly thought out comments will lead to derision or mirth rather than suspicion or distress.


No offence taken, just didn't understand your comment ( this though is not uncommon for me ) .

Cheers boots


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Someone mentioned forum days in another thread....when's the next one?


Like your thinking Jeepsy


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Like your thinking Jeepsy


Brum crawl mark II

Must bring own blue coat


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Sounds good Boots.

Maintain eye contact at all times


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Sounds good Boots.
> 
> Maintain eye contact at all times


Auto correct nearly made that bum crawl mk ii...thats a different forum day entirely


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

One thing I've learnt, Open discussions about money and financing don't often end well. Transparency is one thing but people make things work and prioritise accordingly, I was once told recently there are ways and means about getting almost anything with regards to money whether it is a sustainable or cost worthy solution is another.

Regardless of where my money goes, the endless resource and community that is on here is worth my contribution. The main contributors and mods on here are truly some of the nicest people I have ever met in my life so trustworthy and even though I've met them face to face less than I have some people in the office, I'd put 10x the trust in them and I'm sure the feeling is mutual.

I'd pay to advertise on the website because it is WORTH it also, and Glenn could charge whatever he wanted for all I could care he built and maintains a site that is worthy of merit both community wise and financially (this is no suggestion that it will make millions, as glenn said it has to make, it would be unfair for him to keep duelling the fire for members...)

I personally pay for things that I perceive to be WORTH it, and this place is more than worth a contribution


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL......That's not a good image in my mind.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Brum crawl mark II
> 
> Must bring own blue coat


I want Gary's blue coat


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

So did Gary, he was freezing


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Will update forum days info on a new thread this evening


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Brum crawl mark II
> 
> Must bring own blue coat


For those who are newer here, here a a glimpse into the quite side of Brum crawl mk I

Fortunately footage from after the Pub does not exist..


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

https://flic.kr/s/aHsjTFMgug


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Eyedee said:


> Personally I'm not interested and more to the point I don't think Glenn should be obliged to answer the question in any detail.
> 
> The forum is free to use as much as you like, donations are voluntary, entry into any raffle is voluntary as is being an active contributor.
> 
> ...


Hear hear, I second that statement Ian.

Personaly wish I had never bloody found this site, I was happy in my coffee ignorance

Costing me a small fortune now.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I think I agree with that and frankly I don't care even if this forum provides part of Glenn's income. He provides a service to us, although of course a forum is nothing without its members. He still has to host and maintain it, and as long as the mods are happy to do their bit I can't see an issue. People are free to ignore Coffeechap's raffles if they wish, and I don't even care if he gets some sort of remuneration in kind for his work. He still has to source the prize (usually at well below retail).

As far as I am aware Glenn isn't flogging our data such as it is, and I've no real concerns if he is.

Chill. If you look at the history of the internet over the last 20 years, it has gone from anarchic delight to almost 100% commercial. It is quite nice to have somewhere that is maybe only 10% commercial and still an honest, non-manipulated environment.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You raise a valid point - data is NOT for sale

I forgot to reiterate earlier that membership is free, the site is open 24/7, and we do spend countless hours making sure things are running nicely

I could devote my time to making a lot more money elsewhere - but I like not only running - but being a member of - a vibrant and diverse community - with one (primarily) one united passion - coffee


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

The point I was making about data is that on this forum "we are the product", but not (now confirmed by you) in the way that Facebook and many social network users are. I'll reiterate.... whilst data is not being sold, and membership is free, I've no issue with you having an income from this site. It would be bloody arrogant of me so to do. If, one day, the advertising became as obtrusive as it is on my local paper's website then I will either stop using it or suggest a small subscription for members. Naturally, I'd rather that didn't happen.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Spazbarista said:


> I think I agree with that and frankly I don't care even if this forum provides part of Glenn's income. He provides a service to us, although of course a forum is nothing without its members. He still has to host and maintain it, and as long as the mods are happy to do their bit I can't see an issue. People are free to ignore Coffeechap's raffles if they wish, and I don't even care if he gets some sort of remuneration in kind for his work. He still has to source the prize (usually at well below retail).
> 
> As far as I am aware Glenn isn't flogging our data such as it is, and I've no real concerns if he is.
> 
> Chill. If you look at the history of the internet over the last 20 years, it has gone from anarchic delight to almost 100% commercial. It is quite nice to have somewhere that is maybe only 10% commercial and still an honest, non-manipulated environment.


Nobody would know who you are behind that mask Spaz your data is safe


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

What a can of worms..... Glad i asked now


----------

